# lm_sensors + kernel 2.6.31 => it87 fails [solved]

## stegerpl

Hi,

I have an ASUS M3N78-EM motherboard which is based on the NVIDIA GeForce 8300 chipset.

Since I upgraded from kernel 2.6.30 to 2.6.31 (I copied the old .config to the new kernel tree and applied make oldconfig) lm_sensors fails during startup - the loading of it87 fails:

```
lm_sensors      |* Loading lm_sensors modules...

lm_sensors      |*   Loading it87...                            [ !! ]

lm_sensors      |* Initializing sensors...                      [ !! ]

lm_sensors      |* ERROR: lm_sensors failed to start
```

Before the upgrade everything worked fine. Now lm_sensors does not find any sensors. The sensors-detect identifies everything well. My /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors is:

```
rystall # cat /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors                                                                           

# Generated by sensors-detect on Sat Nov 14 13:33:08 2009                                                             

# This file is sourced by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to                                           

# be loaded/unloaded.                                                                                                 

#                                                                                                                     

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines variables:                                            

# HWMON_MODULES for hardware monitoring driver modules, and optionally                                                

# BUS_MODULES for any required bus driver module (for example for I2C or SPI).                                        

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes          

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes                

HWMON_MODULES="it87"

# For compatibility reasons, modules are also listed individually as variables

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.                                       

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in    

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the   

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.                       

#                                                                             

# You should use BUS_MODULES and HWMON_MODULES instead if possible.           

MODULE_0=it87
```

A snip of the dmesg shows some interesting things:

```
Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar i2c /dev entries driver

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x600

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x700-0x73f] conflicts with ACPI region SM00 [0x700-0x73f]

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar nForce2_smbus 0000:00:01.1: Error probing SMB2.

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x290, revision 8

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar ACPI: I/O resource it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region ECRE [0x290-0x2af]                     <==

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

...

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar pnp 00:06: io resource (0x900-0x97f) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar pnp 00:06: io resource (0x980-0x9ff) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: ioport range 0x580-0x5ff has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: ioport range 0x800-0x87f could not be reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: ioport range 0x880-0x8ff has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: ioport range 0xd00-0xd7f has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: ioport range 0xd80-0xdff has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: iomem range 0xfed04000-0xfed04fff has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:06: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0a: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0a: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved                                                           <==

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0a: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0a: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0xdfffffff could not be reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar pci 0000:01:06.0: BAR 6: address space collision on of device [0xfcfc0000-0xfcfdffff]

...

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar powernow-k8:    0 : pstate 0 (2600 MHz)

Nov 14 14:03:04 minbar powernow-k8:    1 : pstate 1 (1300 MHz)
```

It seems there is a conflict, but I can not figure out what conflicts with the it87.

I tried to compile the it87 into the kernel as well as using it as module - no difference.

My actual kernel-config in respect to hw-monitoring is:

```
#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT=m

CONFIG_IT87_WDT=m

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set
```

Some more hardware details:

```
rystall # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor (rev a2)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode) (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11) (rev 11)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8300 (rev a2)
```

Any ideas ?

----------

## Jaglover

make oldconfig is not a supported way to move from one kernel version to another, it helps only when upgrading from one -rx version to another.   :Sad: 

----------

## asturm

It has served me well since 2.6.20 or so, I don't think oldconfig is the issue here...

----------

## Jaglover

What kind of comment is that. I had a classmate who had sex with a sick girl and didn't get infected.

----------

## Jaglover

... of course, it is possible OP didn't rebuild packages depending on kernel sources, lm_sensors might be one of them:

emerge -av1 $(qdepends -CNQ virtual/linux-sources)

----------

## stegerpl

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> make oldconfig is not a supported way to move from one kernel version to another, it helps only when upgrading from one -rx version to another.  

 

What is the supported way ? I am using it now for several years in order to take over my main configs. However once a year I am cleaning up the .config by going through line by line and checking if I really need it or not. But that's a lot of work.

Anyway - any idea what might have changed that is going to influence lm_sensors ?

 *Quote:*   

> ...rebuild packages depending on kernel sources...

 

which package are you thinking about ? A week ago I made a deep update of another machine which was a clone of my main computer we are talking about here and I realized that there have been a lot of changes especially to the init scripts - therefore related mainly to gentoo internals. But I want to avoid a deep update just only to resolve this problem with lm_sensors.

Peter

----------

## doctork

You can try adding "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" to the kernel command line in your grub.conf, like so:  

```
kernel /vmlinuz real_root=/dev/sda3 clocksource=hpet acpi_enforce_resources=lax

```

It works for me, although the lm-sensors.org folks don't think it's a great idea.

--

doc

----------

## stegerpl

Hi doctork,

...yeap that works - however it seems to be more a workaround than a solution. Any idea what the real reason is ? What do the lm_sensors.org folks say ?

Peter

----------

## saellaven

ACPI says the resources are already reserved, in this case for the asus_atk0110 driver. The 2.6.31 kernel is more strict about handing over control to another driver now and would prefer that the atk0110 driver handle sensor data. The proper fix is to enable CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110, disable CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 and upgrade to lm_sensors-3.1.1.

----------

## stegerpl

 *saellaven wrote:*   

> ... enable CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110, disable CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 and upgrade to lm_sensors-3.1.1....

 

Yeah - that's the solution!! In addition the /etc/sensors3.conf files should be edited in order to have the correct aliases for the sensors, since up to now there is no set for the atk0110as can bee read here.

For me the following /etc/sensors3.conf does the job:

```
chip "atk0110-*"

     set temp1_type 2

     set temp2_type 2

     set temp3_type 3

     ignore temp3

     label temp1       "CPU Temp"

     label temp2       "M/B Temp"

     label fan1 "CPU Fan"

     label fan2 "Chassis Fan"

     label fan3 "Power Fan"
```

 it gives me the following output:

```
minbar rystall # sensors

atk0110-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

Vcore Voltage: +1.33 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.80 V)

 +3.3 Voltage: +3.33 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

 +5 Voltage:   +4.97 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

 +12 Voltage: +11.73 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)

CPU Fan:      3813 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

Chassis Fan:   870 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

Power Fan:     510 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CPU Temp:      +52.0 C  (high = +60.0 C, crit = +95.0 C)

M/B Temp:      +31.0 C  (high = +45.0 C, crit = +95.0 C)

```

Thanks a lot to saellaven!!

Peter

----------

## hamletmun

Asus P5B Deluxe sensors are working again.

```
rmmod w83627ehf

modprobe asus_atk0110

echo "sys-apps/lm_sensors" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge lm_sensors
```

Then, re-emerge every package related to lm_sensors, for example, gkrellm.

----------

## bianco

I've same problem but mine MB is a Lanparty DFI P45:

DMESG:

```
it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

ACPI: I/O resource it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
```

asus_atk0110 won't work for me:

```

localhost linux # modprobe asus_atk0110

localhost linux # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart

localhost linux # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +32.0 C  (high = +78.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)  

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +33.0 C  (high = +78.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)  
```

----------

## snIP3r

 *bianco wrote:*   

> I've same problem but mine MB is a Lanparty DFI P45:
> 
> DMESG:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hi bianco!

i see you have enabled it87 module. so try as saellaven suggested: disable it87 module loading and enable atk0110 module. this might fix your problem.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## Anon-E-moose

This can be added to the line invoking the kernel at boot time

```
acpi_enforce_resources=lax
```

I have it in my grub.conf it will allow the lm modules to load.

----------

## bianco

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i see you have enabled it87 module. so try as saellaven suggested: disable it87 module loading and enable atk0110 module. this might fix your problem.
> 
> 

 

Yes but no sensor was recognized

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> This can be added to the line invoking the kernel at boot time
> 
> ```
> acpi_enforce_resources=lax
> ```
> ...

 

Now I'm using this option but...

 *stegerpl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...yeap that works - however it seems to be more a workaround than a solution.
> 
> 

 

Applying that trick:

dmesg:

```

it87: Found IT8718F chip at 0x290, revision 5

it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

ACPI: I/O resource it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]

ACPI: This conflict may cause random problems and system instability

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

```

sensosrs:

```
acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:       +12.0 C  (crit = +90.0 C)                  

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +32.0 C  (high = +78.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)  

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +33.0 C  (high = +78.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)  

it8718-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:         +1.09 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:         +1.18 V  (min =  +1.28 V, max =  +1.68 V)   

in2:         +3.30 V  (min =  +2.78 V, max =  +3.78 V)   

in3:         +3.01 V  (min =  +2.67 V, max =  +3.26 V)   

in4:         +3.04 V  (min =  +2.50 V, max =  +3.49 V)   

in5:         +1.14 V  (min =  +0.58 V, max =  +1.34 V)   

in6:         +1.94 V  (min =  +1.04 V, max =  +1.36 V)   

in7:         +2.99 V  (min =  +2.67 V, max =  +3.26 V)   

Vbat:        +3.30 V

fan1:       1679 RPM  (min =   11 RPM)

fan2:        453 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

fan3:          0 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

fan4:          0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM)

fan5:          0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM)

temp1:       +13.0 C  (low  =  +0.0 C, high = +88.0 C)  sensor = thermal diode

temp2:       +27.0 C  (low  =  +0.0 C, high = +88.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

temp3:       +29.0 C  (low  =  +0.0 C, high = +88.0 C)  sensor = thermistor
```

So my chipset is a IT8718F successfully controlled by it87 module and not by asus_atk0110... 

I've disabled all acpi sensors:

```
#cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep SENSORS

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADCXX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1111 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT15 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set               <===

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set             <===
```

Why kenel/acpi still annoying me with that message?!?

Why I can't load it87 without 'acpi_enforce_resources=lax' kernel boot option?

May I've to report this as a bug?

Thank you for your help!

bianco

----------

## genterminl

see this post at the lm_sensors site as suggested in the first reply to this topic.

It seems the grub addition is likely safe if lm_sensors was working fine for your motherboard under previous kernels, but no guarantees.  It looks like the real right answer is to replace the it87 module with the asus_atk0110 module, but to get full functionality back, you have to go to a (probably masked) recent version of lm_sensors.

----------

